# Sugino 75 Crankset + BB



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a Sugino 75 crank /chain ring for fairly cheap? I've been told that you can use a Campy BB for it and that it works fine also. Any ideas?


----------



## Lone Ranger (Nov 19, 2004)

*New one at Tree Fort*

At Tree Fort Bikes, they have an on-line catalog, with prices. They have good prices, and now have have a "price-match" policy. A new Sugino 75 track crank 49t is $269 from them.
(I get most of my parts from them, they're good to work with.)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

You are going to pay $250+ for cranks and rings.. 

The Sugino 75 is a very nice crankset but you are going to pay for the bling factor.


Here is a good price on the crank arms

http://www.tracksupermarket.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=186

They are in Japan but I've ordered many times without problems


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

top end njs stuff for cheap? yes, please tell us all


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

http://www.tracksupermarket.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=186

They are in Japan but I've ordered many times without problems[/QUOTE]

WOW! Sweet link Dave.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you already have the BB? I do not believe they have the same taper.... not saying they won't work, but it could slightly affect chainline.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

No BB as of yet guys. I was told the 1MM or so wouldn't be a huge factor on frame, but I'm a little iffy on that.

What else would you guys suggest? I started track and just got a Cinelli Vigorelli and need a crank/BB for it. I mean I don't need it for cheap, just cheaper for what it's worth.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> Do you already have the BB? I do not believe they have the same taper.... not saying they won't work, but it could slightly affect chainline.




"Type : 4-TAPER(ISO)"
http://www.suginoltd.co.jp/japan/product_crank_sg75144_silver_japan.htm

"Sugino recommends using a SG-75 ISO spindle taper"
http://aebike.com/product/sugino-75-track-armset-170mm-black-sku-cr1026-qc30.htm

"ISO 
ISO square taper spindles run longer, and taper down to a smaller end than J.I.S. spindles do. Most European-made square taper cranks and bottom brackets use the ISO dimensions.
ISO models include:
-Campagnolo
-Older Stronglight
-Nervar
-TA
-Japanese N.J.S. track parts, such as Sugino 75"
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bbtaper.html


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://njs-keirin.blogspot.com/2007/11/njs-cranks.html
http://njs-keirin.blogspot.com/2007/11/bottom-brackets.html

cheaper


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks AlexB and Dave! Alex, have you ever ordered from that blog? Is it secure?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

trunkz22 said:


> Thanks AlexB and Dave! Alex, have you ever ordered from that blog? Is it secure?



I've ordered from that blog many times...NJS Export is my favorite place to order...The guys name is Gabe...You pay via Paypal..no worries....I've bought 3 frames and numerous parts from him


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

FWIW a Phil Wood BB is a good option too, have been using one w/ my Sugino 75 for about 5 years and many miles and it was on a geared bike for many more miles before that, been running it for about 20 years and it is still smooth and has no play....also both lock rings are adjustable so you can get the chainline perfect. So far as the crank goes it is nearly perfectly true and round so chain tension does not vary. Both items (crank and BB) are pricey but well worth it if you will be keeping the bike for years


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> I've ordered from that blog many times...NJS Export is my favorite place to order...The guys name is Gabe...You pay via Paypal..no worries....I've bought 3 frames and numerous parts from him


same, i have bought plenty of things from gabe without any probs at all

just bear in mind that they are used ex-race parts so will have a few marks


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

sealed phil wood BB a much better option for the street


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Icic, thanks for all of the helpful opinions guys! 

I ended up getting a DA7710 crank because I realized I still had 1 spare DA7700 BB lying around that I could use. This frame will be track only and will mainly be for training for now. I'll work my way up before getting a nicer chain (went with a used HHK blue). Got a Sugino 75 48t chainring and a few DA cogs in various sizes. 

I'll post some photos when I get the stuff and build up my frame.


----------



## illnacord (Feb 25, 2008)

@alexb618: I second that - I packed the sh*t out of my SG75 BB at the beginning of summer. Any contamination, from hair, a splash of water, dirt, will send all that grease to dirt heaven. I took apart the BB in the fall, months later, and all that was left was dirty brown grease. No rain, only beautiful warm Cali sunshine riding. And a couple cooler night rides at the San Jose Bike Party. The loose ball SG75 BB is a top quality BB that serves the track racing with pits and mechanic perfectly, but for street and low-maintenance high mileage riding, go sealed 108-109mm BB for the SG75's.


----------

